# Can't get Ricoh R5C843 MMC/SD reader to work

## ZmjbS

There isn't too much information online, but a number of Ubuntu users seem to have card readers with the R5C843 chipset working (well enough to for it to give them trouble hibernating, at least...). I'm running the tuxonince kernel version 2.6.27-r9 in portage and have activated

```

  -> Device Drivers

     -> MMC/SD card support (MMC [=m])

 <M>   MMC block device driver

 [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

 *** MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers ***

 <M>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

 <M>     SDHCI support on PCI bus

 <M>       Ricoh MMC Controller Disabler  (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

This kernel gives me

```

# lspci -kvnn

09:04.3 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller [1180:0843] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

        !!! Unknown header type 7f

        Kernel driver in use: ricoh-mmc

        Kernel modules: ricoh_mmc

```

but nothing comes up in /dev/ and /var/log/everything/current is silent on card insert.

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## DaggyStyle

is the module loaded?

----------

## ZmjbS

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> is the module loaded?

 

Thanks for the reply. Yes, ricoh_mmc is, but neither sdhci or sdhci-pci (or any other that might be relevant for that matter) is. Loading the other two doesn't seem to help (nothing in logs, nothing in /dev/).

----------

## DaggyStyle

what kernel are you using?

----------

## ZmjbS

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> what kernel are you using?

 

tuxonice-sources 2.6.27-r9 (as noted in the original message).

----------

## DaggyStyle

did you tried other kernels? can you post full lspci?

----------

## ZmjbS

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> did you tried other kernels? can you post full lspci?

 

No, I haven't used other kernels. I've tried the sdricoh_cs driver but it didn't seem to do any good.

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

09:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

09:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff)

09:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

try to upgrade to latest kernel or try a live cd of another distribution (I would suggest latest opensuse) to see if it is recognized and try to use the device

----------

